

The Triumph of the Ordinary Cellphone - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/10/us/10iht-currents.html

======
tokenadult
The article notes many business opportunities for hackers based on cell
phones, which may not be apparent to hackers in the United States.

"The number of mobile subscriptions in the world is expected to pass five
billion this year, according to the International Telecommunication Union, a
trade group. That would mean more human beings today have access to a
cellphone than the United Nations says have access to a clean toilet."

~~~
smallblacksun
That's a misleading statement, because five billion subscriptions does not
mean that there are five billion people with cell-phones (many people have
multiple subscriptions).

------
gamble
As the article mentions in the last paragraph, vanilla cell phones were
luxuries until quite recently, even in the west. I wouldn't be surprised if
smartphones are ubiquitous in the third world within the next decade.

